# SSD doch nicht so gut?!



## FabulousBK81 (12. Juli 2010)

Hi alle...ich hab mir vor gut nem monat ne 64gb SSD von Corsair gekauft.Die leistung zu ner HDD ist schon ein tick besser aber der preis ist meiner meinung nach nicht gerechtferigt
Aber meine frage nun lautet...CrystalDiskInfo zeigt an:Eingeschaltet 73 mal und 258 Betriebsstunden und der Zustand hat nur noch 98%!!!Das kann doch nicht sein 2% in nem monat...wie soll das weiter gehn Wie ist das wenn ich neu aufsetzte,hat die platte dann wieder 100%.Habt ihr erfahrung was das angeht...mfg


----------



## DrSin (12. Juli 2010)

Komisch komisch, meine X25-M hat 933Std, 186mal ein aus, und noch 100%.


----------



## -Phoenix- (12. Juli 2010)

Moin 
also meine Corsair X32 hat noch 1283 Stunden noch 94 % . Ich hab keine ahnung aber vll. wenn man die SSD Richtig löscht das keine Dateileichen mehr drauf sind vll. bringt  ein paaar Prozentpunkte mehr ^^.

lg. -Phoenix-


----------



## FabulousBK81 (12. Juli 2010)

Hmm,in demfall ist das doch nicht ganz normal...dacht ich mir schon.Da hab ich sicher ne schlechte platte erwischt


----------



## guna7 (12. Juli 2010)

Was bedeuten diese Prozentangeben eigentlich?


----------



## -Phoenix- (12. Juli 2010)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Hmm,in demfall ist das doch nicht ganz normal...dacht ich mir schon.Da hab ich sicher ne schlechte platte erwischt


Als was benutzt du denn die Platte , als Systemlaufwerk?
Hat deine SSD den Trim? vll lassen sich damit ein Paar Prozentpunkte retten^^


> Was bedeuten diese Prozentangeben eigentlich?



Ich denk mal das ist der Prozentanteil der Unbeschädigten Sektoren auf der SSD auf welchen noch keine bzw. wenige Fehler und Dateileichen liegen.

lg. -Phoenix-


----------



## Westcoast (12. Juli 2010)

die Prozentangabe ist der momentane Zustand der platte . damit ist auch die gesamtleistung darin enthalten. 
es ist normal das die prozentangabe ein bischen heruntergeht .habe unter crystal disk info:  

                                           eingeschaltet        886
                                           Betriebsstunden  1643

Prozentangabe liegt bei 99%, habe eine Intel Postville G2 160GB im einsatz.
auch wenn 98% angegeben werden, ist es nicht weiter schlimm.
weil man in der Praxis keinen Unterschied zu 100 % bemerkt.

natürlich ist Trim ein wichtiger Faktor, um die platte zu säubern und die lebensdauer länger aufrechtzuerhalten.


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2010)

meine 3 monate alte Corsair hat auch nur noch 94%. Aber ich würd mir da keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (12. Juli 2010)

Ja ich nutze sie für Win7 64bit samt Trim und alle automatische defragmentieren tools abgeschalten.Mir geht das nur zu schnell mit dem verfall des zustand`s...dachte überall gelesen zuhaben das die SSD`s viel länger halten


----------



## Junkie2003 (12. Juli 2010)

Mach dir keinen kopp meine G2 80 Gb is jetz 7 monate alt und hab schon mal nur 90 % angezeigt bekommen, habe zwischenzeitlich 3 mal win7 neu raufgespielt! dann is sie immer zurückgegangen , crystaldisk zeigt mir  momentan  99% nach gut 4 monaten nutzung ohne zu plätten!


----------



## Westcoast (13. Juli 2010)

SSDs halten auch par jahre .die werte die Crystal disk info anzeigt, kann sich verbessern oder verschlechtern. 
so genau sind die werte nicht. man braucht also nicht in panik zu verfallen .

dass keine hardware unsterblich ist, sollte auch jedem klar sein.


----------



## ZakMc (13. Juli 2010)

achtung jetzt wird es gruselig. 

Zustand 58%
Eingeschaltet 1293
Betriebstunden 3036 Std.

wußte bis eben nicht das es so ein tool gibt


----------



## guna7 (14. Juli 2010)

Kann man den Zustand von 58% auch wieder erhöhen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Juli 2010)

-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Moin
> also meine Corsair X32 hat noch 1283 Stunden noch 94 % . Ich hab keine ahnung aber vll. wenn man die SSD Richtig löscht das keine Dateileichen mehr drauf sind vll. bringt  ein paaar Prozentpunkte mehr ^^.
> 
> lg. -Phoenix-




Wenn du deine SSD mal "richtig" löscht, dann haste sie mal "richtig" abgenutzt  

Eine einmal beschriebene Zelle wird nie wieder die volle Performance haben. Auf "Null" zurücksetzen klappt bei Flash nicht. Die Zellen der SSD`s sterben nach und nach. Soweit ich weiß haben aber die SSD`s noch ein paar Reserve Zellen


----------



## ThoR65 (14. Juli 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Kann man den Zustand von 58% auch wieder erhöhen?


 
Wenn Du ein Firmwareupdate machst, hast Deine 100% wieder. 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn du deine SSD mal "richtig" löscht, dann haste sie mal "richtig" abgenutzt
> 
> Eine einmal beschriebene Zelle wird nie wieder die volle Performance haben. Auf "Null" zurücksetzen klappt bei Flash nicht. Die Zellen der SSD`s sterben nach und nach. Soweit ich weiß haben aber die SSD`s noch ein paar Reserve Zellen


 
Kommt auf die Firmware an. Meine SSD kann ich mit dem FW-Internen Cleantool komplett säubern. Bis jetzt ist noch kein Block gestorben (im Betrieb seit 09/2009). 

Zum auslesen der SSD-Werte würd ich eher das Indilinx-Tool empfehlen (nennt sich Indilinx SSD Status). 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## SixpackRanger (14. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wenn du deine SSD mal "richtig" löscht, dann haste sie mal "richtig" abgenutzt
> 
> Eine einmal beschriebene Zelle wird nie wieder die volle Performance haben. Auf "Null" zurücksetzen klappt bei Flash nicht. Die Zellen der SSD`s sterben nach und nach. Soweit ich weiß haben aber die SSD`s noch ein paar Reserve Zellen



Das schon, aber der MTBF einer SSD liegt .... ähhh ... bei wieviel tausend Stunden noch mal ? 

Bis man Flash mal richtig kaputt geschrieben hat, dürften durchaus ein paar Jahre ins Land gehen. Vollkommen vernachlässigbar in Anbetracht der relativ kurzen Halbwertszeit von Hardware. Findest du nicht ?


----------



## basic123 (14. Juli 2010)

SSDs stecken IMO noch in den Kinderschuhen. Außerdem (noch) zu teuer.


----------



## ZakMc (14. Juli 2010)

auch mit diesen Indilinx SSD Status ändert sich bei mir nix an den werten, langsamer ist sie auch nicht geworden. die ssd habe ich seit 04.2009 im einsatz.


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe meine Corsair jetzt auch schon einige Zeit und nach über 500 Stunden ist diese bei 94%. Ich mache mir da jetzt keine größeren Gedanken, weil das doch ein guter Wert ist.


----------



## slayerdaniel (14. Juli 2010)

Zustand 99%
Eingeschaltet 186
Betriebstunden 2449 Std.

ToiToiToi!  Windows wurd aber bisher auch seit der SSD nicht neu gemacht


----------



## SixpackRanger (14. Juli 2010)

basic123 schrieb:


> SSDs stecken IMO noch in den Kinderschuhen. Außerdem (noch) zu teuer.



Seh ich nicht so. In Anbetracht der mittlerweile stark voranschreitenden Entwicklung, der immer besser werdenden Controller und der immer kleiner werdenden effizienteren Flashzellenfertigung, haben sich die Preise doch recht deutlich nach unten bewegt in den letzten Jahren.

Ich finde, man kann bedenkenlos zu einer 64 GB greifen und da sein System aufsetzen.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. Juli 2010)

Desto voller eine SSD wird desto langsamer ist sie


----------



## amdintel (14. Juli 2010)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Hi alle...ich hab mir vor gut nem monat ne 64gb SSD von Corsair gekauft.Die leistung zu ner HDD ist schon ein tick besser aber der preis ist meiner meinung nach nicht gerechtferigt
> Aber meine frage nun lautet...CrystalDiskInfo zeigt an:Eingeschaltet 73 mal und 258 Betriebsstunden und der Zustand hat nur noch 98%!!!Das kann doch nicht sein 2% in nem monat...wie soll das weiter gehn Wie ist das wenn ich neu aufsetzte,hat die platte dann wieder 100%.Habt ihr erfahrung was das angeht...mfg



nee das lohnt auch überhaupt nicht dafür viel Geld aus zugeben, 
hatte auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt und bin schnell wieder davon ab,

meiner Meinung ist die SSD Technik noch nicht ausgereift , 
die Lebensdauer ist geringer als bei herkömmlichen HDDs 
dafür dann noch so viel Geld bezahlen, dafür das man die SSDs nur in kleinen Größen bekommt rechtfertigt den sehr hohen Preis auch nicht 
eine gute 1 TB HDD bekomme ich für 30 € schon .

>Desto voller eine SSD wird desto langsamer ist sie 

das ist eigentlich ein Fehler und eine Fehlkonstruktion, weil ja im Prinzip immer 
parallel  auf die SSD zugegriffen wird, dürfte das lt. meiner theory völlig egal sein,
wenn dem nicht  so ist, hallt eine Fehlkonstruktion:.

Bei den sehr knapp bemessen Größen der SSDs 
werden die schnell mal Rand Voll.

Lohnt nicht !


----------



## Iceananas (15. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nee das lohnt auch überhaupt nicht dafür viel Geld aus zugeben,
> hatte auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt und bin schnell wieder davon ab,
> 
> meiner Meinung ist die SSD Technik noch nicht ausgereift ,
> ...




Kommt auf den Einsatzgebiet an... 

Für den Spielerechner lohnt es sich in der Tat nicht, da keine Performancevorteile. Für Word&co machts auch nix aus, und ob der PC in 20 oder 40 sekunden bootet ist es mir zu hause auch relativ egal.

Jedoch wenn man mit einem laptop unterwegs ersthaft arbeiten will (CAD, Photoshop), ist eine SSD ein segen. Zum ersten die arbeitsgeschwindigkeit, blitzsauber in 20-30 sekunden hochgefahren, beim laden von großen datenbanken ist es ein weltenunterschied, da die zugriffszeit der SSD wirklich minimal ist, da gehen vorgänger mehr als 10 mal so schnell wie eine HDD. Außerdem ist sie schockresistent (bei laptops sehr wichtig) und verbraucht als netter nebeneffekt weniger strom.

über dem preis lässt sich immer noch streiten, aber wer mit einer SSD mal gearbeitet hat, weiß was für ein geschwindigkeitsrausch das sein kann, und ehrlich gesagt, ich habe zwar dafür auch ziemlich geblutet, aber ich hätts wieder genauso gemacht ^^ keine 500€ Grafikkarte, kein 1000€ CPU bringt den PC so schnell voran wie eine SSD.


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

sehe ich etwas anderes .. 
wenn man u.a. mal ein DVD Film oder Video Clips oder MP3 speichern will .


----------



## Iceananas (15. Juli 2010)

In solchen Fällen begrenzt doch das Quellmedium (USB, Laufwerk usw) die Geschwindigkeit, nicht die Festplatte. Erst, wenn große Mengen Daten geladen weren, z.B. Datenbanken, große Programme inkl. Plug-Ins, Videobearbeitung mit hoher Bitrate, oder auch Windoof-Start) kommen wirkliche Vorzüge der SSD zum vorschein.. und die rennt da einer HDD förmlich davon..

Außerdem bin ich ungeduldig und will immer, dass alles sofort erledigt wird


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

ein USB Stick ist zu klein da bekomme ich keine 5 DVDs DL drauf eine davon
hat schon 8 GB.eine SSD mit 160/250/500 GB  von  80 € bis 120 €  und die lange hält währe sinnvoll ohne diesen Fehler,  wenn die voll ist zu langsam wird, 
gibt es nicht also macht eine SSD auch keinen Sinn . 
Und wenn man beim Notebook dann immer Externe Daten Träger mit schleppe soll 
(USB HDDs)  und bergeweise USB Sticks weil die SSD zu klein ist, 
das kann es ja wohl auch nicht gewesen sein ?
in manchen Clups kommt die Mucke vom Notebook und die Clips dazu auch,
das kann man vergessen mit den SSDs .

maßlos überteuert  sind die SSDs die Technik vom Preis und Nutz Faktor 
das Geld nicht wert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2010)

Sehe ich auch so. 

Allerdings finde ich sowas eher interessant:

OCZ RevoDrive 120GB, PCIe x4 (OCZSSDPX-1RVD0120) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sowas würde sich lohnen, ~500mb/s lesen und schreiben, und dabei noch deutlich günstiger als die Spielzeug-SSD`S.


----------



## ZakMc (15. Juli 2010)

niemand nutzt eine ssd als datengrab, was auch bei diesen preis sehr sinnfrei wäre. auf so eine ssd kommt das os drauf und die programme. für mich war das auf jeden fall ein segen vista + hd echt übel. mit der ssd läuft das os wie am schnürchen. mir ist auch aufgefallen das die leute die sagen das ding wäre mist nie selber eine ssd hatten oder mal an einen rechner saßen der eine ssd verbaut hat. dann wären noch die leute mit monster rechner &  monster power aber für eine SSD hat es dann doch irgendwie nicht gereicht. aber hauptsache eine graka für 400 € im rechner verbaut.


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich sowas eher interessant:
> 
> ...



mit den Größen damit kann man schon was anfangen 
nur ist  auch noch zu teuer für 80 € währe das OK .
nur paar  Spiele das System  120 mb kommt man noch mit aus ,
nur bei  Video Sachen und Datenspeicher zu klein .


----------



## slayerdaniel (15. Juli 2010)

@ AMDINtel

 zeig mir mal bitte die 1TB HDD für 30 Euro....

und eine 2,5 Zoll HDD passt ja wohl locker in eine Notebooktasche und sollte als Datenspeicher locker reichen 
Mit 50.000 Betriebsstunden wirst du das Ende der SSD wohl so schnell auch nicht erleben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> mit den Größen damit kann man schon was anfangen
> nur ist  auch noch zu teuer für 80 € währe das OK .
> nur paar  Spiele das System  120 mb kommt man noch mit aus ,
> nur bei  Video Sachen und Datenspeicher zu klein .



Naja komm, die Transferraten sind jenseits von gut und böse, da finde ich den Preis doch recht fair. Die Preise für die normalen SSD`s ist aber viel zu happig, das hast du recht. 

Und wo bekommt man denn ne 1TB neu für 30€? Und vorallem eine "gute" ?


----------



## Iceananas (15. Juli 2010)

Zak McKracken schrieb:


> niemand nutzt eine ssd als datengrab, was auch bei diesen preis sehr sinnfrei wäre. auf so eine ssd kommt das os drauf und die programme. für mich war das auf jeden fall ein segen vista + hd echt übel. mit der ssd läuft das os wie am schnürchen. mir ist auch aufgefallen das die leute die sagen das ding wäre mist nie selber eine ssd hatten oder mal an einen rechner saßen der eine ssd verbaut hat. dann wären noch die leute mit monster rechner &  monster power aber für eine SSD hat es dann doch irgendwie nicht gereicht. aber hauptsache eine graka für 400 € im rechner verbaut.



eben. wo ist der Sinn, irgendwelche DVDs auf eine SSD zu speichern? Der Performance findet sich in alltägliche Anwendungen wieder, aber ich kann hier noch sonstwas erzählen, ich würde auf jeden fall nicht mehr zu einer HDD zurück, mit den ewigen Ladenpäuschen. Wer am PC auch mal andere Programme außer Spiele startet, weiß was ich meine. Ich habe hier vielleicht nicht die beste Hardware, aber stellt man eine Monsterkiste, selbst mit Velociraptor o.ä. neben mein PC, ist meiner immer noch viel schneller, solang es nicht um fps in Spielen geht. 

Andererseits spricht es nix dagegen, dass die Preise mal fallen. Diese Steckkarte gibt es übrigens auch als SSD von Sony, wo sie ein 4x Raid in 2,5" untergebracht haben, DAS nenn ich eine Festplatte. Allerdings gibts die nicht einzeln zu kaufen, sondern werden nur in den VaioX verbaut, wo der kleinste schon 2000€ kostet.


----------



## guna7 (15. Juli 2010)

OCZ RevoDrive 120GB, PCIe x4 (OCZSSDPX-1RVD0120) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was ist denn da der Untrschied zu einer herkömmlichen SSD, außer der Lese- u. Schreibrate?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> OCZ RevoDrive 120GB, PCIe x4 (OCZSSDPX-1RVD0120) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Was ist denn da der Untrschied zu einer herkömmlichen SSD, außer der Lese- u. Schreibrate?



Diese SSD`s besitzt den neuen Sandforce Controller, mit dem SSD`s erst interessant werden. Denn dieser Controller geht auch mit kleinen Dateien ab wie Schmitz`s katze (was ja der starke schwachpunkt der älteren SSD`s ist). 

Auf der Platine befinden sich gleich 2 SSD`s die im Raid0 laufen, um eben diese Performance zu erreichen. Und da dort das SATA Interface limitieren würde, steckt man sie eben in den extrem schnellen PCI-E Bus  

Desweiteren ist sie für die gebotene Leistung und Größe ein echtes Schnäppchen. Die würde ich mir schon gerne holen, mal sehen wann sie erhältlich ist ^^ 

Dann kann ich mein Raid0 aus Samsung F1 Platten auflösen


----------



## L.B. (15. Juli 2010)

Dann wäre ein kleines Review nicht schlecht. Es kann sich schließlich nicht jeder so ein Teil leisten. Ich wäre auf die Lesitung gespannt. 
SATA 6GB/s würde die Transferraten aber auch noch leisten. 
SSD´s sollen angeblich (Herstellerangaben) eine MTBF von 1.000.000 Stunden haben. Wie ist das möglich?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2010)

für SATA3 bräuchte man wieder eine Extra Karte (ich zumindenst), außerdem packt SATA3 glaub ich keine 500mb/s in der Praxis.


----------



## L.B. (15. Juli 2010)

Theoretisch schafft SATA 3 750MB/s. PCIe ist natürlich um einiges schneller. Ich persönlich finde diese Karten auch einfach nur extrem cool. Ich würde sie gerne mal in Betrieb sehen. 
Ich habe mal eine gesehen, die Schreib- bzw. Leseraten von 1000MB/s leisten konnte und das bei 1TB Kapazität. Der Preis ist mit knapp 10.000€ allerdings doch ein bisschen zu optimistisch angesetzt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Juli 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Theoretisch schafft SATA 3 750MB/s. PCIe ist natürlich um einiges schneller. Ich persönlich finde diese Karten auch einfach nur extrem cool. Ich würde sie gerne mal in Betrieb sehen.
> Ich habe mal eine gesehen, die Schreib- bzw. Leseraten von 1000MB/s leisten konnte und das bei 1TB Kapazität. Der Preis ist mit knapp 10.000€ allerdings doch ein bisschen zu optimistisch angesetzt.



Jaja, nur wirds die Theoretische Geschwindigkeit niemals erreichem, siehe SATA2  


Mal schauen, ich bekomme immer mehr Lust auf das Teil. Eigentlich wollte ich mir erst nen Makro-Objektiv für meine DSLR kaufen aber wenn ihr mir so lust auf das Teil macht, muss das wohl warten


----------



## amdintel (15. Juli 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> @ AMDINtel
> 
> zeig mir mal bitte die 1TB HDD für 30 Euro....
> 
> ...



bei Ebay z.b.
 oder wenn man Beziehungen hat bekommt man eine WD zum Einkaufspreis,
so schlimm mit dem Strom Verbrauch ist das auch nicht, eine 1 TB verbraucht ca nur max. 8.6 Watt


----------



## Junkie2003 (16. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> bei Ebay z.b.
> oder wenn man Beziehungen hat bekommt man eine WD zum Einkaufspreis,
> so schlimm mit dem Strom Verbrauch ist das auch nicht, eine 1 TB verbraucht ca nur max. 8.6 Watt


nja meine samsung ssd im notebook zieht 1,5 w im betrieb,und der akku freut sichXD aber die ssd soll die hdd ja auch nicht ersetzen sonder unterstützen! als datengrab vollkommen ungeeigent! iich hab in meinem pc s.u. neben der 80er ssd auch noch 2 hdds + dieverse externe sonst käme ich auch net klar. und ich musste meine intel ssd anfang des jahres einschicken und nen monat ohne auskommen das is hart wenn man die geschwindigkeit gewöhnt ist. also ich kann jedem skeptiker nur sagen probiert es aus bevor ihr auch an allem negativen aufhängt ich will meine nicht mehr missen!


----------



## guna7 (17. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Diese SSD`s besitzt den neuen Sandforce Controller, mit dem SSD`s erst interessant werden. Denn dieser Controller geht auch mit kleinen Dateien ab wie Schmitz`s katze (was ja der starke schwachpunkt der älteren SSD`s ist).


Es gibt doch aber auch andere SSD's mit dem Sandforce. Die wären doch auch interessant, oder?



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Auf der Platine befinden sich gleich 2 SSD`s die im Raid0 laufen, um eben diese Performance zu erreichen. Und da dort das SATA Interface limitieren würde, steckt man sie eben in den extrem schnellen PCI-E Bus


Heißt das, ich habe im "Arbeitsplatz" zwei SSD's (kenn mich mit Raid nicht so aus)?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Juli 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch aber auch andere SSD's mit dem Sandforce. Die wären doch auch interessant, oder?
> 
> Richtig, aber bei den SATA SSD`s stimmt meinermeinung nach der Preis nicht. Ich bezahle ja schon für ne 250mb schnelle 120GB SSD mehr als für das Revodrive welche doppelt so schnell ist.
> 
> Heißt das, ich habe im "Arbeitsplatz" zwei SSD's (kenn mich mit Raid nicht so aus)?


Nein, ein Raid-Verbung (in dem Falle Raid0)  Verbindet beide Platten. Sie wird dann als ein Medium erkannt. Bei Raid0 werden die Daten aufgeteilt und können so auf 2 SSD`S gleichzeitig beschrieben werden, was die Leistung quasi verdoppelt. 

Du kannst ja mal 2 120gb SSD`s mit 270mb/s kaufen und diese zusammenschließen, kostet dich dann locker 600€


----------



## guna7 (17. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nein, ein Raid-Verbung (in dem Falle Raid0)  Verbindet beide Platten. Sie wird dann als ein Medium erkannt. Bei Raid0 werden die Daten aufgeteilt und können so auf 2 SSD`S gleichzeitig beschrieben werden, was die Leistung quasi verdoppelt.


Ah, danke! 

Ist das Ausfallrisiko dann nicht auch doppelt so hoch, da ja die Daten auf 2 Platten "verstreut" sind? Oder wie verhält sich das bei SSD's?


----------



## Iceananas (17. Juli 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Ah, danke!
> 
> Ist das Ausfallrisiko dann nicht auch doppelt so hoch, da ja die Daten auf 2 Platten "verstreut" sind? Oder wie verhält sich das bei SSD's?



Ja, wie beim normalen Raid auch. Wie die Ausfallrate ist, weiß ich aber nicht. Eigentlich müssten SSDs sicherer sein, da keine Mechanische Teile, also kann Lesekopf z.B. nicht ausfallen. Andererseits ist der Lebensdauer der Flashzellen auch begrenzt...

Raid bringt aber sehr viel Performance mit sich, bei SSDs mit minimalen Zugriffszeiten erst recht.

Übrigens: YouTube - Samsung SSD Awesomeness

Da hat jemand 24 Samsung SSDs in Raid zusammengeschaltet  Ich glaube, da begrenzt eher der Datenbus, 2GB/s ist eigentlich viel zu mikrig wenn man bedenkt, dass eine von denen, die sie da eingebaut haben (so eine habe ich auch ^^) schon gut 200MB/s schafft.


----------



## guna7 (17. Juli 2010)

Seit ich von dieser SSD weiß, geht die mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. 120Gb reichen für OS, Programme und Spiele ja völlig aus.

Ein Test wäre nett.


----------



## rabit (17. Juli 2010)

Habe keine Erfahrung mit den SSD´s jedoch höre ich öfters das viele gerne auf hd zurückgreifen die SSD haben?


----------



## guna7 (17. Juli 2010)

Warum das denn?


----------



## rabit (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich höre auf der Arbeit das viele kaputt gehen wie gesagt ich selber habe noch keins gehabt. Ist das denn so und lohnt der Preis?


----------



## guna7 (17. Juli 2010)

Was geht denn daran kaputt? Sind doch keine mechanischen Teile vorhanden.


----------



## amdintel (17. Juli 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Was geht denn daran kaputt? Sind doch keine mechanischen Teile vorhanden.



Antwort:
nach einer weile sind die Speicher Chips verschlissen elektronischer Verschleiß ,
der Schreib und Lese Zugriff funktioniert nicht mehr, Zugriff auf die SSD nicht mehr möglich .
man hat heraus gefunden das herkömmlichen Festplatten einen wesentlich längere Lebensdauer als die teuren SSDs haben ,
der Unterschied ist noch das mein bei einer herkommen HDD noch was machen kann, wenn die
mal komplett ausfällt Daten Rettung hin gegen 
bei einer SSD du einen kompletten Datenverlust hast der sich nicht wiederherstellen lässt .


ich habe hier übrigens noch eine alte 
"Conner" IDE 256 MB die ist 20 zig Jahre alt die funktioniert  noch .

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## guna7 (17. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Noch Fragen ?


Ja

Nach welcher Zeit sind denn die Chips verschlissen?


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2010)

Mein mal was von ca 20 jahren gehört zu haben, bei normaler Nutzung.


----------



## guna7 (17. Juli 2010)

Wenn dem so ist, reicht das ja locker.


----------



## Iceananas (17. Juli 2010)

Eine 128GB SSD mit MLC Chips hat eine "Lebenserwartung" von 70 Jahre bei 50GB Datenverkehr pro Tag. Bei einer SLC SSD kann man das ganze mal zehn nehmen.


----------



## guna7 (17. Juli 2010)

Da die Karte MLC-Chips hat also 70 Jahre. Denke mal, dass das locker reicht.


----------



## amdintel (17. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Mein mal was von ca 20 jahren gehört zu haben, bei normaler Nutzung.



20 Jahre alt , genutzt  wurde die 7 Jahre normale PC Nutzung




guna7 schrieb:


> Da die Karte MLC-Chips hat also 70 Jahre. Denke mal, dass das locker reicht.




und Beweise dafür `?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Mein mal was von ca 20 jahren gehört zu haben, bei normaler Nutzung.


 
Das sind alles Schätzungen der Industrie, damit die Leute den Kram kaufen. 

Die Industrie hat auch gesagt, dass DVD Rohlinge 100 Jahre halten, gehen aber nach 5-10 Jahren kaputt.
Soviel also zu Haltbarkeit.

Auf der SSD, die als OS genutzt wird, wird ständig draufgeschrieben, denn Windows ist ja immer in Bewegung.
Das lässt die Speicher altern und die Quantenpyhsik greift hier gnadenlos zu. Die Ausfallrate einer Speicherchips wird in Wahrscheinlichkeiten angegeben, das bedeutet aber auch, dass er gleich ausfallen kann oder in 1000 Jahren, niemand kann das Vorhersagen, es geht immer um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.


----------



## amdintel (17. Juli 2010)

^^^^schon richtig erkannt und man muß wahrscheinlich öfters mal seine SSD gegen eine Neue austauschen die das 6 Fache kostet was eine normale HDD kostet


----------



## Iceananas (17. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> 20 Jahre alt , genutzt  wurde die 7 Jahre normale PC Nutzung



was willst uns damit sagen? ö.Ö


----------



## Junkie2003 (17. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^^schon richtig erkannt und man muß wahrscheinlich öfters mal seine SSD gegen eine Neue austauschen die das 6 Fache kostet was eine normale HDD kostet


sachmal warum bist du eigentlich so ein feind von den teilen? es geibt sowohl positive wie auch negative punkte bei ssd! bei einer hdd is das nicht anders. wobei für mich sich der vorteil einer ssd doch klar überwiegt aus meiner sich!  und das mit den 50 gig pro tag schaffste als reine win platte nicht am tag, weil win nur liest und nicht soviel schreibt da ist der verschleiss nicht vorhanden!


----------



## ZakMc (17. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^^schon richtig erkannt und man muß wahrscheinlich öfters mal seine SSD gegen eine Neue austauschen die das 6 Fache kostet was eine normale HDD kostet


 
die betonung liegt auf wahrscheinlich


----------



## rabit (18. Juli 2010)

Naja wie ist denn eure Erfahrung und wie lange habt Ihr schon SSD´s?


----------



## guna7 (18. Juli 2010)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Raus damit!


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2010)

Junkie2003 schrieb:


> sachmal warum bist du eigentlich so ein feind von den teilen? es geibt sowohl positive wie auch negative punkte bei ssd! bei einer hdd is das nicht anders. wobei für mich sich der vorteil einer ssd doch klar überwiegt aus meiner sich!  und das mit den 50 gig pro tag schaffste als reine win platte nicht am tag, weil win nur liest und nicht soviel schreibt da ist der verschleiss nicht vorhanden!



ich bin kein Feind davon sondern da treffen 3 sehr ungünstige Punkte auf ein andrer.

ein mal sehr teuer ,
dann halten die nicht lange,
und dann gibt es die nur in Mini Größen so das man damit gar nichts groß machen kann

was soll soll ich also damit SSD


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich bin kein Feind davon sondern da treffen 3 sehr ungünstige Punkte auf ein andrer.
> 
> ein mal sehr teuer ,



350€ fürn Revodrive sind doch vollkommen okay! bei 540MB/s schreiben ein Schnäppchen   (SAS HDD`s kosten übrigens mehr)



amdintel schrieb:


> dann halten die nicht lange,


Woher willst du das Wissen? 
1. nehm ich an hattest du noch nie eine SSD, und 
2. ist dir also auch noch keine kaputt gegangen. 




amdintel schrieb:


> und dann gibt es die nur in Mini Größen so das man damit gar nichts groß machen kann



SSD`s werden (noch) nicht zum Datenlagern eingesetzt, sondern um Programme schneller zu laden. Dafür reichen 120gb dicke. 



amdintel schrieb:


> was soll soll ich also damit SSD



Siehe oben.


----------



## ZakMc (18. Juli 2010)

ich habe meine ssd ... seit april 2009 & die ist nicht wirklich langsamer geworden.


----------



## Torsley (18. Juli 2010)

habe meine nun auch schon ne weile keine probleme nur schön schnell. man hat halt zusätzlich noch ne hdd für daten drin aber das ist ja nun keine neue erkenntnis das ssd keine datenlager sind. 

sagtmal welche 64gig ssd's ist im moment zu empfehlen? ich merke 160 gig für spiele und windows+programme ist ein bisschen wenig. deswegen würde ich noch ne flinke 64'ger für windows+programme only kaufen wollen.


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab meine erst zwei Wochen lang, und alles läuft wie erwartet ohne Probleme.

Ich glaube, da SSD noch nicht so lange verbreitet ist, ist kaum eine an Altersschwäch gestorben, von daher kann man nicht sagen, was ob die Schätzungen der Hersteller wahr sind oder nicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Juli 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Naja wie ist denn eure Erfahrung und wie lange habt Ihr schon SSD´s?




Intel Postville 80GB, hab ich jetzt 7Monate und will nichts mehr anderes 

An Rechner ohne SSD kommt man sich dann vor als würd man einsumpfen weil die so träge reagieren.

Ich kenne übrigens niemand mit einer SSD der das anders sieht.


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2010)

für mich sind diese SSDs alle viel zu klein und dafür auch noch zu teuer , ich brauche in meinen PCs große HDDs,
da ich diese auch als Backup für Sicherheits Kopien brauche,
Sichern des  OS auf der 3. Pationen und das kopiere ich dann  noch ein mal zur Sicherheit auf den 2. und 3. PC falls es mal einen HDD Crash „ist aber noch nie passiert, trotzdem " ist nämlich alles weg , ich habe alle Windows CDs noch mal
als Image Sicherheits Kopie auf den PCs, jeder weiß ja das 
DVDs und CDs nicht lange halten , z.b. eine alte Win98Se aus dem
Jahr 2000 kann ist heute nicht mehr lesbar aber davon habe ich 
zum glück noch eine Sicherheits Kopie von von eines images auf dem PC.

Der Vorteil von herkömlichen HDDs ist aber: 
das sich ein bevorstenhder HDD Crash immer ankündigt und man sich schon mal darauf vorbereiten kann, 
hingegen bei den SSDs ganz plötzlich der Ofen aus ist 
und alles ist un widerruflich weg.


----------



## Kryptonite (18. Juli 2010)

also kommen wir doch zum Schluss das amdintel nicht der User ist, für den SSD's geeignet sind, für viele andere jedoch sehr interessant sind und werden 

Ich überlege mir auch ob ich mir sowas zutun soll, ist schon verdammt verlockend, insbesondere diese PCIe Karte.


----------



## guna7 (18. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ...... ich brauche in meinen PCs große HDDs,
> da ich diese auch als Backup für Sicherheits Kopien brauche, .....


Dafür sind die SSD's ja auch nicht gedacht.



Kryptonite schrieb:


> ....... ist schon verdammt verlockend,  insbesondere diese PCIe Karte.


Finde ich auch. Ein Test muss her!


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2010)

halt zu große Datenmengen auf dem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> halt zu große Datenmengen auf dem PC



Schön, und weiter? Jetzt wissen alle dass du gaaanz viel Daten hast 

Haben wir schon erwähnt, dass deine DVD Images eh nicht auf die SSD gehören?


----------



## Torsley (18. Juli 2010)

und soviele daten sind es dann doch nicht trots den gefühlten tausend backups und backup iso dateien (die man sich binnen weniger minuten ausm netz holen würde ^^).


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Schön, und weiter? Jetzt wissen alle dass du gaaanz viel Daten hast
> 
> Haben wir schon erwähnt, dass deine DVD Images eh nicht auf die SSD gehören?



und wo wollen wir  dann unsere Sicherheits Kopien speichern ,
in der Speicher und Hanse Stadt Hamburg  vielleicht 
jeder der ernsthaft mit IT zu tun hat, lernt schon im Praktikum 
das man nicht nur Ein Backup macht,
sondern mehrere (bei hier insgesamt 7 PCs kommt schon einiges zusammen )und diese schön verteilt auf andere PCs 
denn ein Backup kann ja auch mal kaputt gehen .


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> und wo wollen wir  dann unsere Sicherheits Kopien speichern ,
> in der Speicher und Hanse Stadt Hamburg  vielleicht



Hast du ein SATA-Port am Mainboard? 

Man kann auch eine SSD als Systembeschleuniger und eine HDD als Datengrab verwenden.


----------



## Kryptonite (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab das Backup meiner wichtigen Daten im Internet  Und nebenbei bemerkt ist es ja nicht verboten *eine SSD mit sovielen Riesen-HDD zu kombinieren wie einem beliebt!!!!* Ich glaube damit ist dein Argument wieso man SSD absolut nicht gebrauchen kann ausgestochen.


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Hast du ein SATA-Port am Mainboard?
> 
> Man kann auch eine SSD als Systembeschleuniger und eine HDD als Datengrab verwenden.



ich habe noch eine gute Ext. 500 GB USB HDD die ist fast voll
und das mit  SATA-Port  ist zu umständlich wenn man mehrere PCs hat,
mein Net und Notebook hat kein  SATA-Port... so und grade wenn ich mal
bei einem Kollegen bin mit meinem Netbook habe ich alle wichtigen 
Tools und Treiber da gespeichert für alle PCs z.b


----------



## Torsley (18. Juli 2010)

du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. es ist tatsächlich möglich eine ssd und eine normale sata festplatte gleichzeitig zu betreiben. it's magic! du haust auf die ssd windows+programme und speicherst den rest (backups, downloads, bla kecks) auf der sata. eine mögliche kombination ne 64gig ssd und ne 1,5tb eco sata dann haste geschwindigkeit und speicher. tadaa!


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich habe noch eine gute Ext. 500 GB USB HDD die ist fast voll
> und das mit  SATA-Port  ist zu umständlich wenn man mehrere PCs hat,
> mein Net und Notebook hat kein  SATA-Port... so und grade wenn ich mal
> bei einem Kollegen bin mit meinem Netbook habe ich alle wichtigen
> Tools und Treiber da gespeichert für alle PCs z.b



Könntest du bitte erwas mehr Zusammenhang in deine Posts bringen? 

Was willst du uns damit eigentlich sagen? Dass eine SSD zu teuer ist, um sie extern zu nutzen? Ja das würde ich auch nicht machen  
Btw eine Systemplatte ist dazu da, sie in den PC einzubauen und dort auch zu belassen. Oder meinst du, es sei zu umständlich, um zwei Festplatten in einem PC einzubauen? Hilfe?


----------



## WallaceXIV (18. Juli 2010)

Können wir mal kurz zusammenfassen? Was sind Vor- und was sind Nachteile einer SSD? Welche kann man aktuell empfehlen?


----------



## amdintel (18. Juli 2010)

Torsley schrieb:


> du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen. es ist tatsächlich möglich eine ssd und eine normale sata festplatte gleichzeitig zu betreiben. it's magic! du haust auf die ssd windows+programme und speicherst den rest (backups, downloads, bla kecks) auf der sata. eine mögliche kombination ne 64gig ssd und ne 1,5tb eco sata dann haste geschwindigkeit und speicher. tadaa!


boh echt ?
wenn ich gleichzeitig eine SSD und eine normale HDD anschließen
muß weil die SSD zu klein ist, kann ich mir das Geld für die 
SSD auch komplett sparen und betreiben nur eine normale HDD im PC
übrigens kann man eine normale HDD in mehrere logische LW aufteilen 
damit man mehr Übersicht hat .


----------



## Iceananas (18. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> boh echt ?
> wenn ich gleichzeitig eine SSD und eine normale HDD anschließen
> muß weil die SSD zu klein ist, kann ich mir das Geld für die
> SSD auch komplett sparen und betreiben nur eine normale HDD im PC



Dann viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem kriechenden System 



amdintel schrieb:


> übrigens kann man eine normale HDD in mehrere logische LW aufteilen
> damit man mehr Übersicht hat.



nennt sich partitionieren  und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? ö.Ö



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Können wir mal kurz zusammenfassen? Was sind  Vor- und was sind Nachteile einer SSD? Welche kann man aktuell  empfehlen?



Fazit:

+ Wahnsinnig schnell, sehr hohe Transferraten, minimale Zugriffszeiten
+ Keine mechanische Teile (kein Verschleiß der Leseköpfe etc)
+ Stromsparend

- verdammt teuer (immer noch weit über 2€/GB)

Das wars eigentlich. SSDs in 512GB oder noch größer gibts auch, nur kann sich sowas keiner leisten 

Aktuell sind SSDs mit Sandforce Controller das Maß aller Dinge, die Intel Modelle sind trotz ihres Alters auf dem Markt in Sachen Anwendungsperformance allerdings kaum schlechter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Juli 2010)

Noch ein Nachteil, umso mehr drauf geschrieben wird, desto schneller altern sie. Trim hilft zwar ein wenig dagegen, dennoch sollte man Windows gut drauf "trimmen" (was ein Wortwitz  ) so wenig wie möglich temporär daten rummzuschieben.


----------



## Kryptonite (18. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> boh echt ?
> wenn ich gleichzeitig eine SSD und eine normale HDD anschließen
> muß weil die SSD zu klein ist, kann ich mir das Geld für die
> SSD auch komplett sparen und betreiben nur eine normale HDD im PC
> ...




Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Grösse ist ja nicht alles was beim Laufwerk zählt, sondern eben auch Zugriffszeit und Schreib/Leseraten, und diese Aspekte sprechen eben für eine SSD als Systemplatte. Und wenn dir das hilft: denk dir die SSD einfach als Partition einer deiner grossen HDD's, einfach viel schneller 

Les mir gerade dieses Review durch, und tendiere immer mehr dazu, nächstens Geld in eine SSD zu investieren: corsair-force-120-f120-ssd-review/1

edit: @Freak: die Lebenserwartungen der SSD's sind im Moment scheinbar noch ziemlich unsicher, aber mal ehrlich, wenn die 5 Jahre mit einigermassen konstanter Leistung bleiben würde, würde mir das schon reichen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Juli 2010)

Richtige Langzeiterfahrungswerte gibt es noch nicht. Aber Fakt ist, das meine SSD die ich vor der Postville hatte, nach rund 2 Jahren keinerlei Leistungsverlust hatte und das mit einem Steinzeitcontroller der von TRIM nur träumen konnte.

Außerdem hab ich einen USB Stick der 6 Jahre alt ist und ohne Probleme läuft, mit annähernd gleicher Leistung (und die Technik ist sehr ähnlich).

Das würde auf jeden Fall mal nicht als negativ Punkt aufführen.


----------



## Torsley (19. Juli 2010)

amdintel ist der knaller. ^^ entweder spielt er uns hier was vor oder er versteht den sinn tatsächlich nicht. was angesichts der gefühlten 1000 versuche es ihm erklären zu wollen, hart ist.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2010)

Torsley schrieb:


> amdintel ist der knaller. ^^ entweder spielt er uns hier was vor oder er versteht den sinn tatsächlich nicht. was angesichts der gefühlten 1000 versuche es ihm erklären zu wollen, hart ist.



Du kennst ihn noch nicht? Das macht er in fast jedem Thread so  

@ D!str(+)yer 

Es ist aber Fakt das eine einmal beschriebene Zelle nie wieder so schnell ist wie eine unbeschriebene. Das ist bei Flash nunmal so. 

Vllt. merkst du es nur noch nicht so stark


----------



## Torsley (19. Juli 2010)

naja den namen habe ich natürlich schon öffters gelesen aber ich war dann nie beteiligt also ist er nicht hängen geblieben. aber wenn ihr sagt das das normal ist nem ich das einfach mal so hin.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> @ D!str(+)yer
> 
> Es ist aber Fakt das eine einmal beschriebene Zelle nie wieder so schnell ist wie eine unbeschriebene. Das ist bei Flash nunmal so.
> 
> Vllt. merkst du es nur noch nicht so stark




Das mag ja sein, aber selbst wenn mir nach x Jahren ein paar MB/s fehlen, Wayne?
Da wirkt sich ja die Fragmentierung einer HDD noch schlimmer aus


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2010)

Naja, nach dem Defragmentieren hat sie aber die volle Leistung. Und gerade bei kleinen Dateien (wo die  SSD eh einbricht) wirken sich ein "paar" MB/s schon aus. 

Aber dank Trim und Windows7 wird dieser Prozess ein wenig herausgezögert. Ein paar Jahre wird die SSD schon halten (wenn nicht gibts Garantie). Neue SSD`s können nur besser werden, die Entwicklung steckt ja noch in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## Torsley (19. Juli 2010)

bei mir war es bis jetzt so das nen datenträger sowieso irgendwann ersetzt wird durch einen besseren (größer/schneller/leiser was auch immer). also ist es mir jetzt persöhnlich nicht so wichtig das die nach X jahren in irgendeiner form den geist aufgeben wird. bis dahin habe ich sicher schon 3-4 neue. ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und gerade bei kleinen Dateien (wo die  SSD eh einbricht) wirken sich ein "paar" MB/s schon aus.




Eigentlich ist genau das der Vorteil einer SSD. Sie bricht eben nicht bei kleinen Daten ein wie eine HDD, wodurch sie als Betriebssystem Starter perfekt ist.


Hier kannst du mal sehen welche Platte wie stark einbricht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Juli 2010)

Was haltet ihr von der OCZ Agility 2 ?


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juli 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der OCZ Agility 2 ?


Die ist eine gute Wahl, alle SSDs mit Sandforce Controllern sind rasant schnell.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der OCZ Agility 2 ?



Finde ich für die Leistung zu teuer. Lieber 70€ draufpacken und das Revodrive holen (doppelt so schnell).


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Juli 2010)

Kann man auf das Revodrive auch das OS drauf machen? Sprich kann man davon booten?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Juli 2010)

jo


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Juli 2010)

Hast du dir schon son Teil geholt?


----------



## guna7 (19. Juli 2010)

Ist noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## WallaceXIV (19. Juli 2010)

Oh, ab wann ca.?


----------



## Junkie2003 (20. Juli 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Oh, ab wann ca.?


leider geben händler wie alternate etc keinen genauen termin aus oder führen sie noch net-.-.
@amdintel: warum hast du den bitte noch nimage von win 2000 aufm pc?
ausserdem wenn du angst hast das cd-DVDs kaputtgehen dann mach win auf nen usbstick! so mach ichs der is sogar wasser und stoss fest den ich nutze und schneller ist der auch als ne dvd installation! alle wichtigen treiber + office sind ebenfals davon abrufbar sowie gänige tools zur diagnose etc


----------



## amdintel (20. Juli 2010)

hää ich hatte noch nie Win 2000
und 2. wenn ich Vista oder Win 7 Neu kaufen müßte nur weil die CD kaputt ist kommt mir zu teuer , eine alte Windows 98Se CD läßt sich heute nicht mehr lesen, Win98Se bruch ich aber für mein 
altes Notebook weil darauf kein XP/win 7  läuft ,
was die SSds angeht,  da müssen wir alle noch 2 bis 6 Jahre warten bis die Preise normal sind und die Technik Alltagstauglich und ausgereift  ist ,es lohnt einfach jetzt  nicht so was zu kaufen .


----------



## Kryptonite (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt dass man durch eine SSD einen so stark bemerkbaren Leistungsschub bekommt, in Windows + Anwendungen + Games, dann frage ich mich wirklich was sich mehr lohnt als eine SSD zu kaufen. Eine neue Grafikkarte ist annähernd so teuer, und bringt dir v.a. Leistung in Games, sonst nichts. Also wer Geld in seinen PC investiert, für den ist eine SSD durchaus jetzt schon eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Juli 2010)

Ich überlege schon längere Zeit, wäre bestimmt ein spürbarer Leistungsschub. Ich tendiere zur Zeit zu einer Sandforce SSD, aber der neue JMicron Controller scheint genau so schnell zu sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Juli 2010)

Kryptonite schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt dass man durch eine SSD einen so stark bemerkbaren Leistungsschub bekommt, in Windows + Anwendungen + Games, dann frage ich mich wirklich was sich mehr lohnt als eine SSD zu kaufen. Eine neue Grafikkarte ist annähernd so teuer, und bringt dir v.a. Leistung in Games, sonst nichts. Also wer Geld in seinen PC investiert, für den ist eine SSD durchaus jetzt schon eine Überlegung wert.




Naja, in Games gibt es durch die SSD halt keine FPS, das ist das Problem.
Durch die SSD fallen die Ladezeiten und spiele die viel live streamen haben weniger mit aufploppenden Texturen zu kämpfen.

Deswegen ist der Hauptnutzen klar bei OS+Progamme.


----------



## Torsley (20. Juli 2010)

blöde das pcgh im einkausführer keine liste für die untere preisregion hat. welche 64-80gb platte ist den immo zu empfehlen?


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Juli 2010)

Torsley schrieb:


> blöde das pcgh im einkausführer keine liste für die untere preisregion hat. welche 64-80gb platte ist den immo zu empfehlen?



Siehe hier.


----------



## Torsley (20. Juli 2010)

fettes thx kannste ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Kryptonite (20. Juli 2010)

Das Revodrive ist ja für PCIe x4, kann man das auch in einen grösseren Slot stecken, denn PCIe x4 scheint mir (zumindest bei AM3 Boards) nicht sehr verbreitet zu sein. Und möglicherweise ist die Position im Gehäuse auch nicht die beste, wenn da z.B. noch eine oder zwei heisse Grafikkarten in nächster Umgebung sind 

Bin echt gespannt wie das wird, und sonst kauf ich mir dann halt eine normale SSD


----------



## Iceananas (20. Juli 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon längere Zeit, wäre bestimmt ein spürbarer Leistungsschub. Ich tendiere zur Zeit zu einer Sandforce SSD, aber der neue JMicron Controller scheint genau so schnell zu sein.



Bloß nicht JMicron, in Anwendungsszenarien sind die Dinger unterirdisch 

@amdintel: wo ist eine SSD nicht alltagstauglich


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Juli 2010)

Kryptonite schrieb:


> Das Revodrive ist ja für PCIe x4, kann man das auch in einen grösseren Slot stecken, denn PCIe x4 scheint mir (zumindest bei AM3 Boards) nicht sehr verbreitet zu sein. Und möglicherweise ist die Position im Gehäuse auch nicht die beste, wenn da z.B. noch eine oder zwei heisse Grafikkarten in nächster Umgebung sind
> 
> Bin echt gespannt wie das wird, und sonst kauf ich mir dann halt eine normale SSD


sicher kannst du in nen grösseren 8x oder auch 16x stecken! pass aber auf bei nem crossfier bord das du nich den erwischt für die 2 karte weil er dann auch deine Graka in den 8x modus schickt!!


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> @amdintel: wo ist eine SSD nicht alltagstauglich



run 3 x : 
meine Daten passen da nicht drauf ,
Treiber und Tools Samlung 198 GB schon u.a 
ganz zu schweigen von den anderen Sachen  die ich oft 
brauche


----------



## guna7 (21. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> run 3 x :
> meine Daten passen da nicht drauf ,
> Treiber und Tools Samlung 198 GB schon u.a
> ganz zu schweigen von den anderen Sachen  die ich oft
> brauche


Mann, eine SSD ist nicht als Datenlager gedacht, wie oft denn noch.  Dafür behälst du deine HDD's. Die SSD ist nur fürs OS, Programme etc., damit die schneller starten.


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Mann, eine SSD ist nicht als Datenlager gedacht, wie oft denn noch.  Dafür behälst du deine HDD's. Die SSD ist nur fürs OS, Programme etc., damit die schneller starten.



und wie oft denn noch? wenn ich eine normale HDD noch einbauen muß weil die SSD zu klein ist ...wir haben doch bestimmt schon mal das von TV Recorder gehört ?
also einen PC mit TV Karte oder TV Stick wo man   Sendungen aufzeichnen kann ja ? und so hatte ich mich anfangs z.b beholfen als es noch keine HDD-DVB-T Recorder gab ,
grade beim Notebook hat man dann ein schönes Mobiles  Media Gerät was es als Mobiles DVB TV Recorder so nicht zu kaufen gibt.   du kannst meine These nicht wiederlgen wenn ich sage: die SSDs sind noch überteuert und nicht ausgereift , 
es macht daher keinen wirklichen Sinn, so was schon zu  kaufen und lieber warten,  eine gute HDD tut es ja auch .

und  im professionellen Bericht was Daten Rettung an geht kann man bei  HDDs oft noch was machen wenn die komplett mal ausfällt, um an wichtige Saten zu kommen z.b. ,bei der SSD nicht, weil die dann einen elektronischen Kurzschluß so zu sagen hat,
 wenn die kaputt ist .


----------



## Blauschwein (21. Juli 2010)

Mich reizt eine SSD auch, bei Verwendung als OS Platte hat sie auch durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Aber bevor die Preise nicht einen deutlichen Rutsch nach unten machen, ist mir das P/L einfach zu mies.

gebt mir eine aktuelle 64 GB SSD für 100€ und ich schlage zu.


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Juli 2010)

Blauschwein schrieb:


> Mich reizt eine SSD auch, bei Verwendung als OS Platte hat sie auch durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung.
> 
> Aber bevor die Preise nicht einen deutlichen Rutsch nach unten machen, ist mir das P/L einfach zu mies.
> 
> gebt mir eine aktuelle 64 GB SSD für 100€ und ich schlage zu.


100€ leider nicht hab aber bei mindfaktory eine für 140 gesehen, war glaub ich ne samsung! leider is der preis wieder angestiegen, weil die leute gleich wieder zugeschlagen haben!

@amdintel: ich betreibe selber genug hdds um meine ssd rum weil der platz nicht reicht für meine sammlung an daten, eine hdd reicht mir bei weitem nicht auch ohne ssd. thema ausfallsicherheit: lasse ich acronis true image alle 3 tage ein backup auf ne extern spulen die in nem wechselramen hängt und nur in dem falle läuft. sicherer geht nicht, egal ob ssd oder hdd das is dem proggi ja wurscht! ausserdem ist ein system mit mehr als einer hdd auch schneller als mit nur einer weil so bei paraleler arbeit schneller geschreiben/lesen werden kann. z.B. nutze ich video tools zum bearbeiten von filmen . das programm läuft butterweich von ssd und die zubearbeitende datei kommt von der normalen hdd im sys, so is das höchstmas an geschwindigkeit gegeben!


----------



## Steff456 (21. Juli 2010)

Das ist ein Anzeigefehler oder Auslesefehler. Meine F3 hat von Anfang an nur 93% gehabt. Meine SSD hat zur Zeit 99% bei 268 Mal eingeschaltet und 1300 Std Laufzeit. Dies ist aber erst seit Januar gemessen, da ich dann ein FW update gemacht habe und die Infos gelöscht wurden. Lief schon seit Oktober, also grob nochmal die Hälfte dazu.


----------



## Thunderstom (21. Juli 2010)

Solange die SSD noch läuft ist der erstmal kein Grund zur Panik und die sollte normalerweise noch 3 jahre halten und dann ist die ssd eh sehr billig


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

bei mir ist das ganz komisch ,
herkömmliche HDDs von WD/SG  halten bei mir sehr lange, so im schnitt 7 Jahre also mir ist noch nie eine verreckt , 
seit Anfang 2000 habe ich PC, davor einen I486 DX PC die HDD funzelt heute noch aber die benutzte ich nicht weil nur 256 MB hat.

in meinen  DVB-T HDD Recordern  mit DVD Brenner ist auch eine WD drin eine 160 GB HDD , die Geräte habe ich seit ca. 2005,sind 5 Jahre bis jetzt *g*, also eine 160 GB braucht man schon (für Video HDD-Rec Geräte, da ist eine SSD mit 40 GB auch zu wenig  ) ,wenn man öfters mal was aufnimmt und nicht immer gleich löschen will.


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> bei mir ist das ganz komisch ,
> herkömmliche HDDs von WD/SG  halten bei mir sehr lange, so im schnitt 7 Jahre also mir ist noch nie eine verreckt ,
> seit Anfang 2000 habe ich PC, davor einen I486 DX PC die HDD funzelt heute noch aber die benutzte ich nicht weil nur 256 MB hat.
> 
> in meinen  DVB-T HDD Recordern  mit DVD Brenner ist auch eine WD drin eine 160 GB HDD , die Geräte habe ich seit ca. 2005,sind 5 Jahre bis jetzt *g*, also eine 160 GB braucht man schon (für Video HDD-Rec Geräte, da ist eine SSD mit 40 GB auch zu wenig  ) ,wenn man öfters mal was aufnimmt und nicht immer gleich löschen will.


sicher da geb ich dir vollkommen recht das da die hdd nur vorteile hat in solche geräten! ich kenn zwar nen verrückten der 600€ in ne 256 gb ssd für seinen festplatten rekorder gesteckt hat, sein argument war die hdd war ihm zu laut und lahm!^^ was zwar stimmt aber 600 euro für son gerät extra, das übersteigt sogar mein entusiasten herz!(ich hab ja ne tv-karte im pc a brauch ich son bödsinn eh nicht) aber wie schon oft genung geschrieben als os boost und für erhöte mobilität im nb echt nicht zuverachten


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

hören tut man eigentlich mehr den Lüfter der hinten sitzt , die meisten Neueren  HDDs sind so im allgemein schon recht leise , ich hab hier so ein paar PCs sind so leise und die HDD hörste so gut wie nicht, sind WD drin und Hitachi in einem, wenn ich alle PCs hier mit einer SSD 256 GB ausstatten würde ,
komme ich auf einen stolzen  Betrag von 4893 €,
4893 € habe ich nicht und für 4893 € bekomste bald schon einen Klein Wagen.


----------



## Iceananas (21. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> run 3 x :
> meine Daten passen da nicht drauf ,
> Treiber und Tools Samlung 198 GB schon u.a
> ganz zu schweigen von den anderen Sachen  die ich oft
> brauche



komisch meine Daten passen schon drauf.. meine Filmsammlung, Recovery Image etc. habe ich auf der Externe, Alles andere kommt auf die SSD.
Deine Daten könnten sehr wohl auf eine SSD, du kannst/willst es dir nur nicht leisten 



amdintel schrieb:


> und wie oft denn noch? wenn ich eine normale HDD noch einbauen muß weil die SSD zu klein ist ...



Hmm.. wo ist das Problem? Andere Leute haben auch mehrere HDDs in RAID, weil sie Speed haben wollen...



amdintel schrieb:


> wir haben doch bestimmt schon mal das von TV Recorder gehört ?
> also einen PC mit TV Karte oder TV Stick wo man   Sendungen aufzeichnen kann ja ? und so hatte ich mich anfangs z.b beholfen als es noch keine HDD-DVB-T Recorder gab ,
> grade beim Notebook hat man dann ein schönes Mobiles  Media Gerät was es als Mobiles DVB TV Recorder so nicht zu kaufen gibt.



Genauso nutze ich mein Laptop auch.



amdintel schrieb:


> du kannst meine These nicht wiederlgen wenn ich sage: die SSDs sind noch überteuert und nicht ausgereift


Teuer ja, aber ausgereift sind sie sehr wohl. Wo ist da der Gegenargument außer der Preis? SSD ist nun mal noch ein Luxusprodukt, genauso wie BluRay als es neu auf dem Markt kam.



amdintel schrieb:


> es macht daher keinen wirklichen Sinn, so was schon zu  kaufen und lieber warten,  eine gute HDD tut es ja auch


Macht es denn Sinn sich eine Core i7 oder eine GTX 480 zu kaufen? Eine Mittelklassekarte tuts doch auch... die ist halt langsamer.. wie eine HDD.



amdintel schrieb:


> und  im professionellen Bericht was Daten Rettung an geht kann man bei  HDDs oft noch was machen wenn die komplett mal ausfällt, um an wichtige Saten zu kommen z.b. ,bei der SSD nicht, weil die dann einen elektronischen Kurzschluß so zu sagen hat,
> wenn die kaputt ist .



Auf ner HDD kann man was retten, wenn der Lesekopf ausfällt. Hau du mal die Platten kaputt, ich will sehen was du da retten willst. Bei einer SSD kann der Lesekopf ja gar nicht ausfallen.. sowas doofes.
Und wie war das nochmal mit dem Backup?


----------



## amdintel (21. Juli 2010)

das kann man zwar machen mehrere SSDs zu einer zusammen schalten um auf die Kapazität einer großen HDD zu kommen , 
 die PCs von heute haben ja  mehr als  genug an sATa Ports , nur was das kostet 4 oder 6 SSDs  im PC? und wenn eine davon mal ausfällt ist gleich alles weg .. doll


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juli 2010)

Du kapierst es immernoch nicht. 

SSD für OS + Programme (um die Geschwindigkeit zu steigern). 

HDD`s für Daten


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Juli 2010)

ich denke auch amdintel versteht uns nicht ob absichtlich oder nicht, irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei! ausserdem wenn du meist du bekommst platzproblem dann lass dir gesacht sein ne ssd kannste einbauen wie du willst! ich hab meine angeberisch vor mein window gehängt an plastikstrapsen schräg am hdd käfig. die hat nämlich nix mechanisches. also hab ich noch genug platz für HDDS wie in meiner sig steht.ok mein mozart tx is sowieso groß genug aber man will doch zeigen was man hat


----------



## Torsley (21. Juli 2010)

vier seiten weiter und er rafft es immernoch nicht. ^^ ich versteh nicht warum du unbeding für die daten auch ne ssd willst bzw unbedingt alles auf einer platte sein muss. die vorteile wurden dir ja nun 1000 mal erklärt. 

du hast (min) zwei platten im rechner ne ssd damit alles schnell geht und ne hdd als datenspeicher. zwei verschiedene anwendungsgebiete für die jeweils die eine oder andere technologie (immo) besser ist. 

aber das wurde ja nun schon x mal gesagt.


----------



## Iceananas (21. Juli 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das kann man zwar machen mehrere SSDs zu einer zusammen schalten um auf die Kapazität einer großen HDD zu kommen ,
> die PCs von heute haben ja  mehr als  genug an sATa Ports , nur was das kostet 4 oder 6 SSDs  im PC? und wenn eine davon mal ausfällt ist gleich alles weg .. doll



Wieso, es gibt auch 512GB SSDs... die kannst du dir wie gesagt nur nicht leisten. Ich übrigens auch nicht, aber ich habe nicht den Anspruch, nur eine einzige Festplatte im PC zu haben...

Aber lassen wir das, du scheinst den Sinn einer SSD eh nicht zu verstehen, also brauchen wir es hier auch nicht mehr weiter zu diskutieren. Besitzer einer SSD freuen sich und die, die es nicht brauchen, sind auch so glücklich.


----------



## Kryptonite (21. Juli 2010)

Was amdintel nicht versteht ist, dass es nicht nur grosse Festplatten und nicht so grosse Festplatten gibt 

Zugriffszeit und Lese/Speicherraten gibt es ja auch noch. Aber langsam wird mir das auch zu blöd, das scheint ja nicht wirklich anzukommen


----------



## robbe (21. Juli 2010)

Bei amdintel habt ihr keine Chance. Vielleicht hat ers schon längst verstanden, das würde er aber nie zugeben. Mit ihm könntet ihr hier noch 100 Seiten lange streiten, ohne einen Schritt weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Juli 2010)

ach du schei... was n stolzer menschXD,  zu fein mal klein bei zugben!^^
wo wir doch alle anderen eindeutig bessere argumente haben und viel auch schon min. eine ssd besitzen und somit hier aus erfahrung sprechen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Bei amdintel habt ihr keine Chance. Vielleicht hat ers schon längst verstanden, das würde er aber nie zugeben. Mit ihm könntet ihr hier noch 100 Seiten lange streiten, ohne einen Schritt weiter zu kommen.



Habe ich auch schon gesagt, guckt euch mal die anderen Threads von ihm an, er ist "undiskutierbar" und labert eig nur Gülle


----------



## guna7 (22. Juli 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gesagt, guckt euch mal die anderen Threads von ihm an, er ist "undiskutierbar" und labert eig nur Gülle


Das unterschreib ich mal so.


----------



## Junkie2003 (22. Juli 2010)

da ist sich mal der norden über osten bis zum süden einigXD


----------



## WallaceXIV (26. August 2010)

Schon bekannt wann das REVO-Drive erhältlich ist? Ist es richtig dass es beim REVO kein Trim gibt, da es im RAID 0 läuft?


----------



## Junkie2003 (26. August 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Schon bekannt wann das REVO-Drive erhältlich ist? Ist es richtig dass es beim REVO kein Trim gibt, da es im RAID 0 läuft?


120GB OCZ Revo Drive Series SSDPX-1RVD0120 PCIe x4 - Computer Shop - Hardware,
soll also ab morgen zubekommen sein
trim wohl nicht aber garbage-controlle und wipe, was wohl das geliche sein soll!


----------



## Iceananas (26. August 2010)

Mittlerweile bekommt man aber zwei Sandforce SSDs günstiger. Man kann die in RAID zusammenschalten und das ist, so weit ich das in Tests überflogen habe, schneller als dieses Ding.


----------



## guna7 (26. August 2010)

Stimmt es, dass es bei  PCIe-Festplatten wie der o.g., Bootschwierigkeiten gibt?


----------



## WallaceXIV (26. August 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bekommt man aber zwei Sandforce SSDs günstiger. Man kann die in RAID zusammenschalten und das ist, so weit ich das in Tests überflogen habe, schneller als dieses Ding.



Dazu braucht man aber einen vollwertigen (teuren) RAID-Controller. OnBoard oder billig Controller reichen da nicht.


----------



## Iceananas (26. August 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man aber einen vollwertigen (teuren) RAID-Controller. OnBoard oder billig Controller reichen da nicht.



Ich habe ein Test gefunden, da wurde mit ICH10R getestet:

OCZ's RevoDrive Preview: An Affordable PCIe SSD - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Laut Test hat das Revodrive auch kein GC, allerdings ist der Sandforce Controller schon vom Haus aus sehr resistent gegen Leistungsabfall.


----------



## Junkie2003 (26. August 2010)

guna7 schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass es bei  PCIe-Festplatten wie der o.g., Bootschwierigkeiten gibt?


nein das revodrive hat einen eigenen raidcontroller drauf. dadurch muss bei der installation nur der treiber zwischengezogen werden und mann kann dann ohne schwierigkeiten installen!
@iceananas: billiger als 300€?! und wenn auch nur genaussoschnell!(für exemplarisch 120gb120GB OCZ Revo Drive Series SSDPX-1RVD0120 PCIe x4 - Computer Shop - Hardware,)


----------



## WallaceXIV (26. August 2010)

Das RevoDrive ist schon eine verlockende Sache.


----------



## Iceananas (27. August 2010)

Junkie2003 schrieb:


> nein das revodrive hat einen eigenen raidcontroller drauf. dadurch muss bei der installation nur der treiber zwischengezogen werden und mann kann dann ohne schwierigkeiten installen!
> @iceananas: billiger als 300€?! und wenn auch nur genaussoschnell!(für exemplarisch 120gb120GB OCZ Revo Drive Series SSDPX-1RVD0120 PCIe x4 - Computer Shop - Hardware,)



Zwei Stück davon kosten 288€, zur Geschwindigkeit siehe Link oben.


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. August 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Zwei Stück davon kosten 288€, zur Geschwindigkeit siehe Link oben.



Nimm einfach 2 hiervon. Kostet dann nur 275 Euro.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. August 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Nimm einfach 2 hiervon. Kostet dann nur 275 Euro.



Ne, die nicht. Die haben viel zu wenig IOPs


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ne, die nicht. Die haben viel zu wenig IOPs



Was sind IOPs? 2 Vertex 2 60GB kosten zusammen 279 Euro.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. August 2010)

In/Out Operations per Second. Ist ein wichtiger Punkt


----------



## WallaceXIV (27. August 2010)

Die Vertex 2 sind aber ok? Sind ja nur 4 Euro mehr.


----------



## Iceananas (27. August 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Die Vertex 2 sind aber ok? Sind ja nur 4 Euro mehr.


Ist ja der Witz. Die Agility wird per Firmware quasi beschnitten, dabei gibts die Vertex zum fast selben Preis.


----------



## WallaceXIV (28. August 2010)

Also das RevoDrive mit 120GB oder 2 OCZ Vertex 2 60GB im RAID 0 Verbund? 

Was würdet ihr nehmen?

Gibt es noch Trim wenn die beiden SSDs als RAID 0 laufen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2010)

nein gibt kein Trim im Raid, also die Variante ist blödsinn. Auch deshalb weil du über SATA diese Transferraten garnicht hinbekommst. 

Nimm das Revodrive, ist die cleverste Lösung


----------



## WallaceXIV (28. August 2010)

Beim Revo gibt es aber auch keinen Trim Support, und im Test sind 2 SSDs schneller. Haben die SATA3 verwendet?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2010)

Sicher das das Revodrive kein TRIM unterstützt?


----------



## WallaceXIV (28. August 2010)

Ja bis jetzt gibt es nich keine Unterstützung, da das Revo intern auch im RAID 0 läuft. Laut dem Test kann das aber später noch kommen.

Ich würde mir gern einwas von beiden holen. Welche Nachteile ergeben sich ohne Trim? Was brauch ich um 2 SSDs mit vollem Speed laufen zu lassen?

Hab grad die hier gefunden. Scheint recht schnell zu sein, ist im Test auch schneller als die Sandforce SSD.


----------



## Iceananas (28. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sicher das das Revodrive kein TRIM unterstützt?



Weder Trim noch Garbage Collection. Siehe Test.



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Ja bis jetzt gibt es nich keine Unterstützung, da das Revo intern auch im RAID 0 läuft. Laut dem Test kann das aber später noch kommen.
> 
> Ich würde mir gern einwas von beiden holen. Welche Nachteile ergeben sich ohne Trim? Was brauch ich um 2 SSDs mit vollem Speed laufen zu lassen?



Der Test wurde mit einem ICH10R Chipsatz gemacht, wie man sie auf viele Intel Mainboards findet. das heißt kein SATA3 Controller. Ist auch nicht nötig, denn ein SATAII Kanal bietet theroretisch max. 3Gbit/s, mit Raid hast du entsprechend die doppelte Bandbreite (~600MB/s, was locker reicht). Im Test waren zweimal Vertex auch schneller, so dass die SATA II Schnittstelle nicht der Flaschenhals ist. Du musst du sicherstellen, dass dein Mainboardchipsatz Raid 0 beherrscht.

TRIM ist bei Sandforcecontroller allerdings nicht mehr so ganz wichtig wie für ältere Controller. Denn früher gabs das Problem, dass die Performance der SSDs stark abgefallen ist, sobald alle Speicherzellen schon einmal beschrieben wurden. Auch wenn der Benutzer die Daten gelöscht hat, wurde lediglich der Index neu geschrieben, aber die Speicherzellen blieben so. Wollte man was neues draufschreiben, so musste man den alten Inhalt löschen, bevor der Schreibvorgang losging, somit ging die Performance verloren. TRIM übernimmt die Säuberungsfunktion, sodass freie Speicherzellen sofort beschrieben werden können.

Die Sandforcecontroller haben wohl schon ein Algorithmus implementiert, dass auch ohne TRIM und Garbage Collection (ähnliche Funktion wie TRIM) kaum Performanceabfall entsteht, von daher ist das fehlende TRIM dort nicht sehr schlimm. In Raid hast du aber sowieso kein TRIM, weder mit der Kartenlösung noch mit zwei SSDs.



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Hab grad die hier gefunden. Scheint recht schnell zu sein, ist im Test auch schneller als die Sandforce SSD.



Das Teil hat so weit ich es mitbekommen habe noch Kinderkrankheiten mit der Firmware und bricht in 4K Leistung ein. 4K Blöcke sind aber besonders wichtig, was die Systemperformance betrifft. 
Außerdem brauchst du für die volle Leistung ein SATA3 Controller. Die Sequenziellgeschwindigkeit ist allerdings der Hammer.


----------



## WallaceXIV (28. August 2010)

@Iceananas: Du würdest also zur Lösung mit 2 SSDs im RAID 0 tendieren, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe?! Reicht es wenn ich ab und zu mit dem Wiper Tool die SSDs bereinige oder geht das im RAID Verbund nicht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. August 2010)

wieso eig 2? 

Kauf dir doch erstmal eine, und vllt merkst du schon das eine mehr als genug "Bums" hat


----------



## WallaceXIV (28. August 2010)

Ich habe grade das Geld und wenn dann richtig. 60GB sind mir zu wenig Speicher und eine 120GB ist nicht viel billiger als 2 60GB und zudem um einiges langsamer.

Am Vernünftigsten, da das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis am Besten ist, wäre eine Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 120GB für 234 Euro inkl.


----------



## Iceananas (28. August 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> @Iceananas: Du würdest also zur Lösung mit 2 SSDs im RAID 0 tendieren, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe?! Reicht es wenn ich ab und zu mit dem Wiper Tool die SSDs bereinige oder geht das im RAID Verbund nicht?



Ich hätte wahrscheinlich 2 SSDs genommen, ja. Wobei ich anmerken muss, dass beide Lösungen sich bei der Performance nicht viel nehmen, beides sind rasant schnell. Da 2 SSDs etwas güngstiger sind und dazu etwas schneller sind, würde ich mir wahrscheinlich 2 SSDs kaufen.

Ob das Wiper Tool im RAID geht weiß ich nicht, aber wie gesagt, Sandforce ist von der Leistung her auch ohne Aufräumtools sehr kostant.


----------



## WallaceXIV (28. August 2010)

Was hast du aktuell?


----------



## Iceananas (28. August 2010)

Im habe im Moment eine Samsung SSD.. die habe ich gekauft bevor es die von Sandforce im Masse verfügbar waren... hab die im Moment im Laptop eingebaut, ein Segen für meine Nerven, diese Geschwindigkeit


----------



## WallaceXIV (29. August 2010)

Was denkst du, ist eine Sandforce SSD für 234 Euro ok oder sollte ich doch zum RevoDrive für 299 Euro bzw. zum RAID Verbund für 275 Euro greifen?


----------



## Junkie2003 (29. August 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Was denkst du, ist eine Sandforce SSD für 234 Euro ok oder sollte ich doch zum RevoDrive für 299 Euro bzw. zum RAID Verbund für 275 Euro greifen?


nim das revodirive! das hat auch nen sanfocecontroller und nen eigenen raidcontroller onboard allso alle vorteile auf einer platine! ausserdemkann die geschwindigkeit durch neue firmwars ja noch steigen! ausserdem braucht sie weniger platz


----------



## Iceananas (29. August 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Was denkst du, ist eine Sandforce SSD für 234 Euro ok oder sollte ich doch zum RevoDrive für 299 Euro bzw. zum RAID Verbund für 275 Euro greifen?



Ich sags mal so: wenn du genügen Geld zur Verfügung hast, nimm zwei SSDs oder das Revodrive. Welches ist Geschmackssache, von der Performance her sind sie auf Augenhöhe. Ich hätte zwei SSDs genommen, weil ich das einfach eleganter finde. Andere nehmen das Revodrive, eigentlich kannst du entscheiden, wie es dir lieber ist. Beim Revodrive informiere dich vorher, wie es mit Treiberinstallation ist.


Außerdem sei gesagt: Der Performanceunterschied zwischen einer und zwei SSD wird man so nicht spüren. Denn der RAID sorgt nur bei sequentielle Lese- und Schreiberaten für annährend Verdopplungen. Dieser Fall tritt nur ein, wenn du Daten kopierst (dafür gehts aber richtig ab, 500MB/S Halleluja). Von der Systemleistung her hast du nicht sehr viel Verbesserung(~10-20% gemessen vielleicht, ich bezweifle, dass das sonderlich spürbar ist), weil da viele kleine Dateien verarbeitet werden. Der RAID-Controller braucht selber auch noch Zeit, um die Daten auf die zwei Platten zu verteilen, das vernichtet im Verhältnis zu der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit der SSDs fast alles an Performanceplus (während der RAID Controller noch rechnet, wäre eine SSD vielleicht schon fertig). 
Außerdem muss der RAID initialisiert werden, bevor Windows bootet, das nimmt die auch ein bisschen von der kurzen Startzeit weg.

Ich hätte dennoch gerne auch ein RAID gehabt, wenn ich Geld dafür hätte.. aber eine SSD ist auch erstmal gut, so viel Performance bekommt man mit keinem Systemupgrade hin


----------



## guna7 (29. August 2010)

Welche "normale" SSD würdest du denn empfehlen? Ich möchte kein Raid und nur das OS, Anwendungen und Spiele darauf installieren. Etwa 80GB oder mehr sollten es schon sein. Imo nutze ich ca. 60GB auf meiner Systempartition.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2010)

OCZ Vertex 2


----------



## guna7 (29. August 2010)

Warum gerade die? Kannst du das bitte mal näher erläutern?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. August 2010)

- aktuell 
- Sandforce Controller 
- P/L-Sieger 
- Schnell


----------



## guna7 (29. August 2010)

Danke dir!


----------



## WallaceXIV (29. August 2010)

Spicht was gegen die Mushkin Callisto Deluxe? Die Sandforce SSDs sind doch intern alle gleich oder?


----------



## Iceananas (29. August 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Spicht was gegen die Mushkin Callisto Deluxe? Die Sandforce SSDs sind doch intern alle gleich oder?


Jup, da spricht nix gegen denke ich.


----------



## WallaceXIV (29. August 2010)

Ich denke ich werde mir erstmal "nur" die eine Sandforce SSD holen, und dann später vllt eine zweite, aber ich denke, dass eine auch reichen wird.


----------



## Hippocampus (29. August 2010)

Hab die Callisto DX hier. Gibt es absolut nichts gegen einzuwenden: High Perf. FW, SF Controller und ein sehr guter Preis für die gebotene Leistung.
Einen Unterschied zwischen einem oder 2 solcher Laufwerke wirst du im Normalfall eh nicht bemerken, da Zugriffszeit und Leseleistung bei kleinen Blöcken nicht verbessert wird.
Außerdem gibt es, wie schon oft erwähnt, im Raid0 2er SSDs kein Trim mehr...


----------



## WallaceXIV (29. August 2010)

Ich halte eine SSD auch für unproblematischer. Wann kommen denn entsprechende SATA3 Versionen raus? Die sollten doch nochmal deutlich an Performance zulegen oder? Was kommt denn nach Sandforce, steht irgendetwas neues in den Startlöchern?


----------



## Iceananas (30. August 2010)

ich wüßte von keine große Ankündigungen.. aber ich halte die Sandforce SSDs von der Performance her als mehr als ausreichend. Meine Samsung SSD ist ein wenig langsamer, aber man merkt in Windoof absolut keine Verzögerungen mehr, sobald die CPU nicht limitiert (was bei mir leider ab und zu noch vorkommt, ein CULV ist nicht der schnellste ^^)


----------

